# Fake link that appers on google



## Knight2A4 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just from some days a links to popular sites like facebook, monster jobs & others are appearing in my search links WOT high lights these links as dangers ... I have scan my system for infections but nothing turned up. Please advice if any one else also is having the same problem or WOT is telling me wrong.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 18, 2013)

dude! it's ads and nothing harmful. it's has nothing to do with only your pc. it's on google website it self.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for your reply .... but here is some thing new when ever i try to google
this apperes & asks me for login & paaword.

A username and password are being requested by *loadingresource.matt.xinstaller.com.
The site says: "Password protected area"

Login password.JPG

If these are just ads then what is this ......

View attachment 11419

Just came back ....... *DO NOT TAKE THEM FOR ADS THIS IS AN INFECTION*. here i have also below links the antivirus scan shoes nothing ....

Anti virus do not show any thing MSE

How to get rid of the problem

View attachment 11420

Hope this helps to whoever are infected ........

Shift Deleted the Oapp Folder


----------

